# BIRMINGHAM | Public Transport



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Birmingham subforum, progress continues on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> New rails being maneuvered into place on Stephenson St.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension. by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Consultation has started on Eastside tram extension to serve beyond future Curzon Street HS2 station:



Harborne Ultimatum said:


> Also here are the two renders and route options:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



MK Tom said:


> Two quick pictures from me, taken yesterday as I walked from New Street to Moor Street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoody (Jan 7, 2003)

It's a very exciting for us Brummies in 2015.

The Midland Metro will open up in the city centre giving the tram a presence we havent seen for 50 years.

The extension to Centenary Square will start to be realised, as well as further development of our Eastside extension.

Above all New Street Station will open.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



sploder said:


> From @LisaZdravkovic


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on New Street station:



CityGent said:


> John Lewis reflective cladding, Station Street by The Development of Birmingham, on Flickr
> New taxi loop, over Station Street by The Development of Birmingham, on Flickr
> Cladding frame buildup:
> Cladding frame over old short stay car park, New Street Station by The Development of Birmingham, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> photo update, ballast removed exposing a concrete deck.
> 
> Midland Metro Tram Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Photo update, crossover has had it's finale concrete pour, and now they are breaking up the road surface outside waterstones.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## hoody (Jan 7, 2003)

This project is starting to knit together. In now time at all it will open and bring the Metro back into the centre of the second city.

Once it is here the metro will be able to reach out. But instead of going to areas of sporadic and high visitor numbers I wish it'd go and serve the commuter. Travel to Perry Barr/Kingstanding, Moseley and Kings Heath.

Now that'd be impressive.

On another front. Those are good looking trams. Great livery.


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

^^
I wonder, what's the purpose of calling a tram "metro", besides marketing?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Photo round up from from the Snow Hill viaduct to Pinfold St.
> 
> Birmingham Tram Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Metro track replacement at Wolverhampton, tram services suspended until December:



metrogogo said:


> A few photos of the rail replacement work.
> 
> Track Replacement by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


And recent works near Snow Hill station:



ellbrown said:


> Taken today at lunchtime near One Snowhill


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

And video on new atrium for New Street station:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on Midland Metro city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Photo update, The art of kerb laying.
> 
> Birmingham tramway Construction by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on Metro city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> It's all happening on Bull St, concrete track bed in situ and sleepers being laid out and positioned.
> 
> Tramway Construction Bull St by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> Drainage work almost completed on Stephenson St, we might see some more rails laid here in the next couple of weeks, Waterstone's looking good! wouldn't be surprised to see this entrance open some time in December, in the last but one photo you can just make out the new waterstones logo, they've dropped the apostrophe from the branding.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> A few photos of work on the Livery St viaduct.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Tram works continues near New Street station:



feltip said:


> A phone snap from yesterday on my twitter.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> A few photos taken yesterday.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Works on New Street station upgrade:



sploder said:


> From @BGP_TWC_2014


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Latest on city centre extension:



BournvilleBaggie said:


> Took these two photos today:-
> 
> Bull St:
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> And a few more photos from me.
> 
> Midland Metro Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


And works at Snow Hill station, also related to tram extension:



metrogogo said:


> I'm not at all sure whats going on the livery st viaduct! but it seems that original brick work within the viaduct has been excavated, and then demolished, I can only think that this was part of the old Snow Hill platforms!
> 
> Birmingham tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Petr said:


> ^^
> I wonder, what's the purpose of calling a tram "metro", besides marketing?


It´s the leftover of the former Midland Metro project, which included many additional lines around Wolverhampton etc.. In fact, Birmingham studied a real metro project in the early 60s, never managed to see anything of those proposals. I would call it a fast tram at least, because it uses right-of-way of a former railway alignment, whereas it was originally considered to have a short underground section.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

And again on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> A few photos of the first concrete pour of the outbound (Wolverhampton) track bed between New St and Fore St.
> 
> Birmingham tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Photo update from the viaduct, it appears that the turf and grassed sections have been stored further along the viaduct and covered over with tarpaulin, so I'm assuming this soil will be spread out and rejuvenate back into a lawn, once the tracks have been laid.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Work was taking place at nine locations yesterday.
> 
> Stephenson Street.
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Tram upgrading continues in Wolverhampton:



metrogogo said:


> Track replacement update, only one platform will be used at St Georges because the double crossover as been replaced with a single crossover.
> 
> Newly welded sections of track with the weld-slag still in situ.
> Rail Replacement-Midland Metro by metrogogo, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Balfour Beatty have really upped the pace of construction along the route, and this thread could be updated several times a day. :cheers:
> 
> Progress on the Stephenson curves outside Waterstones.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Work continues on new Show Hill tram stop:



metrogogo said:


> Most of the work removing the soil from the viaduct has now been completed, at the Snowhill 1 end work continues at great pace with shuttering work to the track bed.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on works around Snow Hill station:



metrogogo said:


> A few photos from yesterday looking down on the Livery St and Snowhill Viaducts, a huge area of the Livery St Viaduct had just been concreted when I arrived on the scene, here you can see the workmen finishing off the concrete.
> 
> Birmingham tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...





ellbrown said:


> Photo seen on Flickr by Adrian
> 
> Old and New by Helmuth of Boskone, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Work in progress with more sleepers and track, outbound along Corporation St, and for the first time ever... tram tracks will soon be seen on New St.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension. Queens Corner. by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> Further along Corporation St what looked like old drainage pipes where being lifted out.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

For fun - tram pics:



ellbrown said:


> Some Urbos 3 seen earlier today in the snow at Jewellery Quarter Tram Stop
> 
> 
> Possible tram 23 (it came back 10 mins later)
> ...


----------



## Yak79 (Nov 28, 2013)

What will become of the Snow Hill stop? I read there will be new platforms outside the rail yard and the current tram stop will be reuse as the fourth terminus track for the railway station, but I didn't sort out whether they think to simply recycle things “as they are”, with only minor adaptation works, or there will be some major project, maybe for the whole station (which now isn't really anything special).

Another doubt is about what fate will face the T69s: if I correctly recall, they are due to be phased out along with the new CAF tramcar entry into service, but IMHO Centro should take (part of) them as a reserve, both to cope an unexpected passengers boom after the city centre section opening and to deal with the envisaged further extensions. I know new trams are more numerous (20 trams with an option for five extra instead of 16) and capacious (210 passengers versus 156), but the route will be longer (+10% with New Street an Wolverhampton extension), the headway tighter (6' versus 8') and T69s have only 15 years, that is about midlife for a tramcar.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yak79 said:


> What will become of the Snow Hill stop? I read there will be new platforms outside the rail yard and the current tram stop will be reuse as the fourth terminus track for the railway station, but I didn't sort out whether they think to simply recycle things “as they are”, with only minor adaptation works, or there will be some major project, maybe for the whole station (which now isn't really anything special)


Better explanation of how new Show Hill station will look like, you can see in this video. New stop will be on northern part of station. As for existing stop, you mention correctly, it will be closed and rebuild to allow forth platform here:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on New Street station reconstruction:



ellbrown said:


> Bridge on Hill Street (with scaffolding)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

And on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Photo update work was in progress all along the line yesterday. (Saturday)
> 
> Birmingham tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> ^^I'm sure I read on the Balfour Beatty website that they hope to complete construction by the summer, so lets say the end of June, three months driver training and familiarization, so an opening date of the 1st of November. I'm not betting any money on that date though.
> 
> Photos taken yesterday. (Sunday)
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Two news, official from Centro:



> http://www.centro.org.uk/about-us/n...o-birmingham-railway-station-formally-opened/
> 
> *£1.7m access improvements to rail station formally opened*
> 02.02.2015
> ...





> http://www.centro.org.uk/about-us/n...racks-over-old-mineworkings-in-wolverhampton/
> 
> *Work progresses on replacing tram track in Wolverhampton*
> 30.01.2015
> ...


----------



## ellbrown (Mar 13, 2010)

dimlys1994 said:


> Two news, official from Centro:


I posted this on 17/01/2015 - re Acocks Green Station new lifts



ellbrown said:


> Acocks Green Station new lifts part 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

ellbrown said:


> I posted this on 17/01/2015 - re Acocks Green Station new lifts


Thanks, ellbrown


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Almost ready for the first concrete pour on Stephenson Place, note the cut outs for the overhead poles, and some activity is also going on with the Stephenson Curves.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Todays update. starting at Snow Hill1, a camera crew from ITV Central were filming a piece about investment in the area.
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> According to a construction worker I was talking to last week, the planter walls are being reduced in hight to stop people from sitting down on them, particularly on the side where the trams will pass by.
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/midland-metro-opens-refurbished-depot.html
> 
> *Midland Metro opens refurbished depot*
> 06 Feb 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> A few photos taken to-day of a short section of inbound track bed along Corporation Street.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...





ellbrown said:


> Some of mine from Stephenson Street
> 
> 
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> Arc welding of long lengths re-bar into one continuous length of metal that sits between the track bed and concrete sleepers.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension works around Snow Hill station:



metrogogo said:


> A selection of views looking down from the Snow Hill MSCP.
> 
> Birmingham tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Renders of redevelopment of Snow Hill station, as part of new Birmingham business district:
http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2015/02/04/birmingham-to-build-its-own-canary-wharf/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Upgrading of tram tracks around Wolverhampton continues:



metrogogo said:


> A few photos from around St Georges and Bilston St, most of the new track now seems to have been installed and the old outbound platform has been block paved. One, of two, of the huge plants have been removed from the entrance to the platforms at St Georges, According to advocates of Sheng Fui It's bad luck to plant anything with pointed leaves at front doors and entrances, and the metro have had a lot of bad luck after finding a mine shaft and the resultant closing of the tramway for longer than expected. Just saying!
> 
> Rail Replacement Work by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


And more on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Hoody, I don't work with any of the above.
> 
> The works compound on Bull St/Corporation St and Corporation St have now been formed into one huge working area, which will facilitate the installation of inbound rails on the Corporation Curves.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> A few photos of Livery St viaduct. I take it that Network Rail own the viaduct and I'm wondering if Centro have to pay a fee or an annual charge for access for trams to Snow Hill, and passengers that will use the arches?
> 
> I'm not 100% sure that the hoist in the first photo as anything to do with the skylight / Ventilation shaft in the second photo!
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> What looks like white paint as been applied to the surface of the viaduct (probably a water repellent) and soil placed between the track slabs.
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from Centro:



> http://centro.org.uk/about-us/news/2015/work-underway-on-£19m-cradley-heath-interchange/
> 
> *New £1.9 million bus interchange takes shape at Cradley Heath*
> 12.02.2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Photo update.
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



BournvilleBaggie said:


> Here's a couple of photos from me:-
> 
> Stephenson St:
> 
> ...





BournvilleBaggie said:


> Here's a couple of photos from me:-
> 
> Stephenson St:
> 
> ...





ellbrown said:


> Some photos from Snow Hill to New Street.
> 
> Urbos 3 seen from St Chad's Circus Queensway
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> A few more from me from Friday.
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



MK Tom said:


> Or it might've been me!
> 
> I stopped by to grab a few photos on a day out on London Midland's Great Escape. Here are the forum-worthy ones pertaining to the extension. I'll also put a few other photos in the general metro thread from Wolverhampton. Metrogogo does a fantastic job with his daily updates so this will obviously duplicate that but I'm only here occasionally so I like to share what I get when I am!
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> Meanwhile back on Livery St viaduct, preparations are well in hand for the concrete pour of the track slab. It's also the location for a possible track crossover.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Another look at Snowhill and Livery St Viaducts.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...





Harborne Ultimatum said:


> I finally got up to Birmingham today to have a look at the Metro, and decided to follow the works all the way from Stephenson St up to Great Charles St. Before posting the photos, I'd just like to say: I don't get to Birmingham nearly as much as I'd like at the moment - thanks *so* much to the guys who keep uploading pictures - it helps me stay connected with a city that I really love a lot. Anyway, follow me on my long overdue journey from New St to Snow Hill!
> 
> This is the current state of play on the Stephenson St curve:
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

neon18 said:


> According to the superb video lecture below about the Midlands Metro Expansion, there is provision made to the HS2 station in the current New St extension.
> 
> http://www.ice.org.uk/Events-conferences/Recorded-lectures/Lectures/Midlands-Metro-Expansion
> 
> ...


Also more on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> In preparation for the 2nd concrete pour the track as been divided into sections, probably to stop the wet concrete from forming into an avalanche and ending in a big blob on New St.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...





BournvilleBaggie said:


> Some photos from Snowhill and Corporation St this morning:-
> 
> Midland Metro extension - Snowhill by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr
> 
> ...


And upgrading of tram track in Wolverhampton:



MK Tom said:


> Four photos from a visit to Wolverhampton yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> All hands on deck, a hive of activity today at Bilston Street, and track installed along Bilston Rd.
> 
> midland Metro Track Replacement by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from Centro:



> http://www.centro.org.uk/about-us/n...proposed-park-and-ride-at-midland-metro-stop/
> 
> *Public consultation for proposed Park and Ride at Midland Metro stop*
> 16.02.2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Photo update from Snow Hill Viaduct.
> 
> Cutting out the cross beams with a huge circular saw.
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Sleepers and track waiting to be installed on the Corporation Curves.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Busy busy on Stephenson and Stephenson.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Also recent progress on New Street station rebuilding:



metrogogo said:


> Work continues with paving close to Worcester Street.
> 
> New St Gateway Refurbishment by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on New Street station reconstruction:



ellbrown said:


> Some pics from earlier today.
> 
> Hill Street
> 
> ...





BournvilleBaggie said:


> Some photos of New St station taken today:-
> 
> Took this from platform 10; seems to be more scaffolding on the old ramp to the car park than before.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Also on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Photo update from Corporation Street.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Photo update from Livery and Snow Hill viaducts.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Progress on new New Street station:



metrogogo said:


> Another look at the cladding. Work continued above the bridge link on Easter Monday, which suggests they are behind schedule.
> 
> New Street Gateway project by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from Network Rail:



> http://www.networkrailmediacentre.c...feature-state-of-the-art-external-advertising
> 
> *Birmingham New Street station to feature state-of-the-art external advertising screens*
> Wednesday 8 Apr 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Update from the Livery St Viaduct between Water St and Gt Charles St, all photos taken from on board a tram heading into Snow Hill.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^



ellbrown said:


> Took these from Stephenson Street, before I decided to get a train to Barnt Green.
> 
> 
> 
> The view of Stephenson Place is blocked off.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Work has restarted on Stephenson Place with Red and White barriers pushed right up to the remaining pavement and stretching across New St, and in a short period of time most of the remaining road surface was broken up and removed.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> Photo update.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Photo update.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> First concrete pour to the outbound track slab on Stephenson Place.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> A selection of photos from yesterday showing progress on the Livery Street viaduct.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Also on New Street station redevelopment:



ellbrown said:


> Navigation Street façade update
> 
> View from the top of Brunel Street
> 
> ...


And video from ITV:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Three updates on city centre extension:



BournvilleBaggie said:


> Midland Metro extension photos from today:-
> 
> Midland Metro Extension - Stephenson Place by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> Work on cladding the planters along Bull St is taking ages to complet, It's stop and go most of the time.
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> An interlocked pattern to the block paving has been achieved at Snow Hill.
> ...





metrogogo said:


> Contractors cutting up the old metal gas main on the outbound section on Corporation St.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

And just for fun:



metrogogo said:


> Bus driver takes a wrong turn and becomes the last unofficial bus to drive along the tramway, on upper Bull and Corporation Streets.
> 
> 
> Midland Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Utility works have been completed at the junction of Ethel, Stephenson and Pinfold Streets.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> New rails are being installed on the Snow Hill Viaduct which takes them to the end of Snowhill One.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Express and Star:



> http://www.expressandstar.com/news/2015/04/24/wolverhampton-tram-extension-stays-on-track/
> 
> *Wolverhampton tram extension stays on track*
> April 24, 2015 2:59 pm
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> A selection of recently taken photos.
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> ...





BournvilleBaggie said:


> Here are some more photos of the Midland Metro extension taken today:-
> 
> Midland Metro extension - Stephenson Place by Ade, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> The Red and White barriers have been removed from around the steps leading up into Colmore Sq, the gap between the rails as been temporarily filled in with asphalt.
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> ...





BournvilleBaggie said:


> Stephenson Place/Street this morning:-
> 
> Midland Metro extension - Stephenson Place by Ade, on Flickr
> 
> ...


And on New Street station redevelopment:



metrogogo said:


> Photo Update.
> New Street Station Redevelopment (Gateway) by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> New Street Station Redevelopment (Gateway) by metrogogo, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



ellbrown said:


> One of Stephenson Place, taken after I left Birmingham New Street Station via the Navigation Street bridge and then went onto the Moor Street link bridge.





metrogogo said:


> A few photos from the last couple of days, starting from the location of the 2nd crossover on Stephenson Street.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> A selection of views from the viaducts.
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Steve Hyde, aka Freel07, better known as one of the best Manchester Metrolink photographer, went recently to Birmingham to take some shots of city centre extension:



Freel07 said:


> A few photos taken today by a foreigner to these parts! :lol:
> 
> Whilst in Birmingham for a meeting and having a few minutes spare to catch my train home I took a few shots on Stephenson Street. Nothing much different obviously from the excellent regular updates from more local sources but here goes anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

And some more on city centre extension from metrogogo:



metrogogo said:


> Have all of the barriers now come away up by upper Bull Street/Colmore Row now? now?
> 
> No. Red and White barriers remain in place on Colmore Row, workers are doing some work to the pavement close to the planters in this area.
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> A few photos of the final surface pour on Stephenson Place.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



BournvilleBaggie said:


> Various photos from this morning:-
> 
> Midland Metro extension - Snowhill by Ade, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Also on New Street station rebuilding:



ellbrown said:


> Some quick shots as I was passing through from the Bullring (trying to avoid the Pride Parade which caused traffic problems on the buses).
> 
> 
> Bullring link bridge view - not much change
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension progress around Snow Hill station:



Guilbert53 said:


> Took the train up to Snow Hill station today.
> 
> I noticed there seemed to be few photos from the actual station platform of the metro works so here are a couple.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> A few photos from yesterday. The track bed outside House of Fraser has had It's second concrete pour, and new rails have been positioned across New St, work continues to break up the old road surface at the junction of Ethel and Stephenson St.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> A pictorial review of the progress so far made, from the Livery St Viaduct to New St.
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Two more updates on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Well spotted ell, yes, I snapped them from inside Waterstones.
> 
> Waterstones + Birmingham Tram Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr





metrogogo said:


> A few photos from yesterday.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from Centro:



> http://www.centro.org.uk/about-us/news/2015/regions-first-platinum-buses-hit-the-road/
> 
> *Region's first Platinum buses hit the road*
> 02.06.2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Express & Star:



> http://www.expressandstar.com/news/...ton-train-station-redevelopment-in-22m-boost/
> 
> *Wolverhampton train station redevelopment in £22m boost*
> 10 June, 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Photo update.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> The work to fill in and cap the deep excavation to the side of Piccadilly Arcade is now completed, a new section of sleepers and rails have also been laid down past Caffe Nero, and work seems to have started to clad the tram stop platform outside New St Station.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## applegreen2488 (Jun 7, 2015)

Dan Phuong la mot huyen ngoai thanh dang trong qua trinh phat trien tai tp Ha Noi. Voi dien mao nong thon cua huyen Dan Phuong da co su doi moi nhanh chong va sau sac. Voi su chi dao quyet liet, sang tao cua Huyen uy, Dan Phuong da phat huy tot noi luc, vuot qua kho khan, vuon len nhanh chong tro thanh huyen dau tien cua Ha Noi duoc Thu tuong Chinh phu cong nhan la huyen nong thon moi. Cac cum diem cong nghiep, lang nghe duoc dau tu, quan ly, tiep tuc duoc quy hoach mo rong nhu o lang nghe Lien Ha, Lien Trung. 

Thuong mai, dich vu o dia phuong phat trien phong phu, da dang, dap ung nhu cau tieu dung cua nhan dan. De duoc ket qua nay huyen da co su quyet tam rat cao va toan he thong vao cuoc kha dong bo. Dan Phuong van con mot so han che, khuyet diem, do la: Chua khai thac, phat huy het tiem nang, loi the cua de day nhanh phat trien kinh te - xa hoi. 

Toc do tang truong kinh te chua nhu ky vong, tien do thuc hien mot so du an thuong mai, dich vu, nong nghiep con cham; suc canh tranh, thuong hieu san pham hang hoa con yeu, viec tai co cau san xuat nong nghiep dien ra con cham, quan ly dat dai, tai nguyen moi truong, cap giay chung nhan quyen su dung dat, cai cach hanh chinh…

Theo quy hoach tong the phat trien kinh te - xa hoi da duoc UBND Thanh pho phe duyet, Dan Phuong can day nhanh tai co cau kinh te theo huong phat trien thuong mai, dich vu, tieu thu cong nghiep, xay dung; phat trien nong nghiep ven do, tung buoc hinh thanh cac khu do thi moi, cac trung tam van hoa, thuong mai, tai chinh… 

I. Dich Vu Internet FPT Dan Phuong. 

Voi mot so yeu cau ve https://internetvietnam.net/dang-ky-lap-dat-internet-fpt-tai-huyen-dan-phuong.html giu ve cho cong ty FPT ha noi ngay mot cao hon. Cong ty vien thong FPT Telecom da dan trien khai ha tang phuc vu viec su dung mang internet cho ba con. Khach hang con duoc lua chon them 2 goi cuoc cap quang gia re moi ma Internet FPT vua cho phep cung cap la goi cuoc F6, F7 voi toc do tu 6 Mbps den 10 Mbps gia cuoc cuc re chi tu 150.00d den 180.000d/thang phu hop kinh te gia dinh dong thoi van dam bao tin hieu duong truyen tot nhat va cao nhat cho tu 3 den 6 may tinh hoat dong cung luc ma do on dinh van cao nhu binh thuong. 

Khach hang dang ky lap internet fpt son tay, internet FPT huyen Dan Phuong neu khong co ho khau hay giay to nha tai dia chi lap dat tai huyen Dan Phuong phai the chan cho FPT 600.000 d. So tien nay FPT se tru dan 50.000 d moi thang cho khach hang ke tu thang thu 13. 









FPT Telecom Ha Noi Lap mang fpt huyen Dan Phuong truc thuoc FPT Telecom mien bac. FPT Huyen Dan Phuong cung cap lắp mạng fpt ở hà nội, fpt Đan phượng, lap dat mang FPT, internet FPT cho tat ca cac doi tuong hoc sinh, sinh vien, gia dinh, ngan hang, doanh nghiep… FPT huyen Dan Phuong luon cap nhat thong tin moi nhat, chinh sac nhat ve chuong trinh khuyen mai lap dat mang FPT. 

Xem thêm >>> Dịch vụ internet fpt Hà Đông

Ngoai ra FPT Telecom chi nhanh huyen Dan Phuong con nhan tu van lap mang fpt ba dinh, lap dat dan net Đan phượng, lap dat he thong mang trong cong ty, lap camera, bao tri he thong mang 24/24 Nham chi an toi khach hang, FPT Telecom huyen Dan Phuong gui toi khach hang chuong trinh khuyen mai lap mang fpt huyen Dan Phuong voi gia cuc re, khuyen mai cuc lon voi nhieu uu dai hap dan. 

De dang ky mạng internet fpt hai bà trưng, mang internet fpt Dan Phuong va mot so khu vuc chi can goi ve duong day nong tong dai fpt Dan Phuong ben tren.

Một số thông tin liên quan đến mạng fpt Đan Phượng bạn có thể tham khảo:
https://rhizome.org/profile/dulich-viet/
http://ttlink.com/viettravel/
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1100719.msg
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1100731.msg
https://www.eclipse.org/forums/index.php?t=msg&th=1066918
https://www.eclipse.org/forums/index.php?t=msg&th=1066958
https://forum.opensubtitles.org/viewtopic.php?t=14935
https://forum.opensubtitles.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=14936
http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=2879957
http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2879963
http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2880359
https://nukeviet.vn/vi/forum/Thong-tin-thac-mac-t33731/
https://nukeviet.vn/vi/forum/Sua-loi-code-Giup-minh-t33730/
https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=188510


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> A few photos from the viaducts, starting above Water Street on the Livery Street viaduct the track slab can be seen veering towards the main line.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension Livery St Viaduct by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> Photo update.
> 
> Removal of the balustrade on the ramp.
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Safety barriers have been extended up to Ethel Street, and the road surface broken up.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension Ethel Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> Paving work at the junction of New St and Stephenson Place.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension New Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Show Hill tram stop would be called St. Chad's:



metrogogo said:


> Track laying as now almost reached the location of the St Chad's tram stop, so, It's likely that the next section to have rails installed will be across the bridge over Gt Charles Street which is the location of the St Chad's tram stop, so work to fit out the the tram stop will start quite soon.
> 
> work has started to dig out the foundations on the Bull St stop, along with paving to the Stephenson St platforms. Regarding the time table frequencies, I thing we will have to wait till December when public service comes into operation.
> 
> ...


And also progress on new New Street station:



metrogogo said:


> Photo Update.
> 
> New Street Gateway Project by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Construction update,starting from Pinfold Street where kerb laying is under way.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Another construction update, this time from the Livery St and Snow Hill Viaducts.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



BournvilleBaggie said:


> Here's some more photos I took this afternoon:-
> 
> Bull St:
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> Photo update, starting on Stephenson St with the installation of drainage ducts.
> 
> Birmingam Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension - first tram stop shelter is erected at Bull Street stop:



metrogogo said:


> Photo update of the Bull Street tram stop.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



BournvilleBaggie said:


> Grass being laid at Snowhill today; sprinkler giving it a good watering when I took the first photo:-
> 
> Midland Metro extension - Snow Hill by Ade, on Flickr
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> A few photos of mine taken yesterday and today to compliment BournvilleBaggie photos.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> An area to the side of the inbound track at Colmore gate has been dug out, and re-bar is being fabricated, I'm guessing this will be for a plinth for a track side control cabinet.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

And also new updates on Phase 2 of city centre extension to Centenary Square:



metrogogo said:


> Utility divergence works for the extension to Centenary Square.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:
http://anonw.com/2015/07/28/midland-metro-new-street-extension-28th-july-2015/


----------



## bench_mark_2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Currently Birmingham (with population of about 2.5 million people) has the best system in the UK of suburban rail network, serving some 80 stations. The only problem that unfortunately will probably never be resolved is the lack of direct transfer between New Street Station and Moor Street/Snow Hill Station:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Video on Cradley Heath Interchange:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on New Street station rebuilding:



ReissOmari said:


> Went on a walk around the station today and got some photos, well quite a lot, sorry for the big post!
> 
> First off, North - Bullring
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Photo update.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension Stephenson St by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



BournvilleBaggie said:


> Some Metro extension photos from yesterday and today:-
> 
> Snowhill:
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> Red and White barriers have been moved back on Stephenson Street, I'm half expecting to see scafolding going up any time soon so they can install the screens to the Eye.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension Stephenson Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Photo update.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


And renders of Phase 2 of city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> A couple of the renders on the fencing outside the old Registry Office on Broad Street.
> 
> Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Tidying up on the Livery St Viaduct.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension Livery St Viaduct by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from Centro:



> http://www.centro.org.uk/about-us/news/2015/end-of-the-line-for-old-style-midland-metro-trams/
> 
> *End of the line for old style trams*
> 14.08.2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^And more on T69 farewell



metrogogo said:


> Today was the last day to see Midland Metro Ansaldo Breda T69 tram 16 in public service, here are a few photos I took just before 16 left Snow Hill for the last time.
> 
> Fairwell to the Midland Metro T69 Trams by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...





neon18 said:


> Farewell to Midland Metro T69 Tram 16


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Construction Update.
> 
> The drains that run the length of the tram stop platform have been dug out and removed! also the area around tram shelter as been marked out, no idea why though.
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> Photo update of the Livery Street Viaduct.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Todays update.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Birmingham Post:



> http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/inc...nstalled-new-street-9892709#ICID=FB-Birm-main
> 
> *Ticket barriers installed at New Street Station for the first time*
> 12:50, 20 AUGUST 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on New Street station redevelopment:



ReissOmari said:


> :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> We have LED modules in now! The first image was taken today at 9am this morning, and the second/third images were taken at 2.30pm, really speeding though with it! Looks like it could be finished within days.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back. Starting with a selection of photos taken of the Livery St Viaduct, progress as been made to the tram stop area with a second concrete pour to the rails, further along the viaduct the a start to install the crossover as been made, and at the tie in point a the track slab as been laid.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Another major milestone was reached when I was on holiday, with the final installation of track on Bull St completing the street running sections of the tramway. The tram stop on Bull St as had some work carried out insalling drainage ducts, some of which are incorporated into the upright suport pillers. On Stephenson Place the stone cladding to the ramp is almost completed, and the glass screening is soon to be installed.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on New Street station redevelopment:



ReissOmari said:


> Taken from Twitter, the Grand Central doors are now in, and the signs are lit!
> 
> 19 days for GC :banana:
> 
> ...





ellbrown said:


> The view from John Bright Street, down Lower Severn Street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ReissOmari said:


> A few photo's I got today to complement Ell Brown's
> 
> The eye from the side of Zara, also, the wall looks like it has white render on it now.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Workers taking down the netting from the barriers, I expect the barriers to be removed shortly.
> 
> Birmingham tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Grand Central Birmingham and redeveloped New Street station will open the doors on 24th September:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Can't wait to see the rebuilt New St station once it is all opened up for use! :banana:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

bench_mark_2 said:


> Currently Birmingham (with population of about 2.5 million people) has the best system in the UK of suburban rail network, serving some 80 stations. The only problem that unfortunately will probably never be resolved is the lack of direct transfer between New Street Station and Moor Street/Snow Hill Station:


Not sure I'd say it is the best. London is obviously a bigger and more comprehensive network, I'd also say that Glasgow and Manchester also come before Birmingham for suburban rail.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Also, the modal share in Birmingham is heavily, heavily tilted towards buses meaning the actual usefulness of the network is hampered by its lack of coverage.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Robert Schwandl, his impressions on Birmingham's public transport:
http://schwandl.blogspot.de/2015/09/birmingham-tram.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Redeveloped New Street station opened last Sunday:








metrogogo said:


> A few photos I took on Sunday, I noticed that people with passes used the touch pads on the automatic ticket barriers. (Orange circles on first photo) Ticket inspector said they will except all relevant passes.
> 
> New St Railway Station / Grand Central Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> Just to confirm, both trees have been removed from the South-side steps
> 
> New St Station and Grand Central by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on development around Snow Hill station:



metrogogo said:


> Quite a few work groups along the extension on Saturday, a few photos from around the viaducts.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



ellbrown said:


> The view from Snow Hill platforms 1 & 2 of the bit between the Midland Metro line 1 and the end of the extension.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ellbrown said:


> Some other views along the extension.
> 
> Usual view between the living wall and 1 Snowhill
> 
> ...





BournvilleBaggie said:


> A couple of photos from today of the metro stops on Stephenson St and Corporation St:-
> 
> Midland Metro extension - Stephenson St by Ade, on Flickr
> 
> Midland Metro extension - Corporation St by Ade, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Longitudinal benches have been fitted to the tram stop shelter on Bull St, and traction poles have been erected at quite a few locations along the extension.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackCountryAl (May 16, 2013)

London to Birmignham HS2 route.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> More ballast as been added to the new rails up to the concrete slab base.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## ellbrown (Mar 13, 2010)

You missed this post from Mr Metrogogo!

Line 1 has finally been connected to the extension, between St Paul's and Snow Hill.



metrogogo said:


> Photo update in two parts, now on day twelve since the closure of Snow Hill, the tracks have been aligned, levelled and the rail joints welded. I think we can safely say the old and new rails have been tied in.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...






metrogogo said:


> Photo update part two, more poles have been erected along the extension, along with yard arms and fixings, most of the span wires have had tension pulleys added on, the Stephenson St tram stop platform as been temporarily tarmacked!
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...



Oldbury63 is back!



oldbury63 said:


> Your bet is on :lol: Im looking forward to seeing Tram 1x in the streets.
> 
> 
> working hard in the rain


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

ellbrown said:


> You missed this post from Mr Metrogogo!
> 
> Line 1 has finally been connected to the extension, between St Paul's and Snow Hill. Oldbury63 is back!


Oh, I'm sorry ellbrown. The world is so big so I can miss something


----------



## ellbrown (Mar 13, 2010)

No problemo dimlys.

Some links from Horsencart

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dofartshavelumps/22839948341/in/dateposted/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dofartshavelumps/22828762385/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dofartshavelumps/22828732435/in/photostream/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension - to be precise, when works are finished in the couple of days or more, trams will no longer run to old platforms at Snow Hill and instead will use new viaduct and will terminate at new Bull St tram stop. The rest of extension (Bull St-New St station) will be completed by the end of this year:



metrogogo said:


> A couple of traction poles have been erected along the Green Living Wall, finished off in Silver/metallic paint they blend in very well with the Green wall.
> 
> Birmingam Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## ellbrown (Mar 13, 2010)

Trams last ran into the old Snow Hill Tram Stop on Saturday 25th October 2015.

Since then they have been terminating and turning back at St Paul's.

So should re-open in approx 4 weeks (to Bull Street as you say above).


----------



## CityHub (Jul 22, 2014)

*New Bus for Birmingham*

Will Birmingham ever get more new buses compared to London


----------



## CityHub (Jul 22, 2014)

*New Bus for Birmingham*

Saw new double decker bus in Central Birmingham


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

deleted


----------



## CityHub (Jul 22, 2014)

*Awesome*

Best of Birmingham 2014 and 2015


----------



## CityHub (Jul 22, 2014)

Look what I saw


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

CityHub said:


> Look what I saw


Not bad


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from Centro:



> http://www.centro.org.uk/about-us/n...services-to-return-to-birmingham-city-centre/
> 
> *Midland Metro services to return to Birmingham city centre*
> 09.11.2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



oldbury63 said:


> Early Saturday morning 14-11-205 saw the first tram to be taken over the new section of track from st Pauls to Bull st.
> 
> The unimog which was to drag the tram from st Pauls to bull st first made
> a test run on its own . The unimog then returned back to st Pauls to attach to tram 29 and then made its way slowly over the new section of track watched by metros staff and sea of orange jackets ,at 03.10am tram 29 finally hit Birmingham's street and crossed the road junction and made its way to bull street arriving at 03.15am to the cheers from all.
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Different type yard arms have been installed onto the traction poles on the railway viaduct, work was also under way cutting up the old single track line into Snow Hill.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> A small section of OLE contact wire has been installed above the crossover on the railway viaduct.
> 
> Looking towards the Snow Hill tram stop.
> 
> ...





metrogogo said:


> Preparations around the Bull Street tram stop for Thursdays naming ceremony is well advanced, particularly pleasing is the street aspect now barriers have been removed.
> 
> The inbound platform edge has been high lighted with a continuous Yellow line.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2015/11/18/devolution-deal-boost-for-birmingham-rail-services/
> 
> *Devolution deal boost for Birmingham rail services*
> 18 NOV, 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from Centro:



> http://www.centro.org.uk/about-us/news/2015/royal-seal-of-approval-for-midland-metro/
> 
> *Royal seal of approval for Midland Metro*
> 19.11.2015
> ...





metrogogo said:


> The Queen And the Duke of Edinburgh making there way to the royal limousine, after the official naming ceromony of urbos 3 tram No 35 Angus Adams.
> 
> The Queen and Prince Philip in Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> The Queen and Prince Philip in Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> A few photos showing the tram being towed back towards Snow Hill.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...





oldbury63 said:


> A few from me.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> A few photos of the tram in tow over the grassed reservation and railway viaduct heading towards St Paul's tram stop.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Photo update from St Paul's tram stop.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Royal opening of New Street station:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension, taken by metrogogo yesterday:



metrogogo said:


> Managed to capture some images of the overhead linesmen working on the feeder cables above Corporation Street today.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Photo update.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extenson by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> A good old tidy up was under way on the railway viaduct yesterday.
> 
> Birmingham tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> No trams are on test today, because of the huge amount of work required on the railway viaduct and on street to get everything ship shape for Sundays opening.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Congratulations Birmingham with opening of new tram extension in the city centre:



metrogogo said:


> Here you go. sorry about the reflection, but that comes out in every photo I've taken so far, it does look quite neat although the lettering is a tad small for my liking.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Update map on urbanrail.net:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/uk/bir/birmingham.htm


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Some more photos from opening:



oldbury63 said:


> My penny's worth of Photos form Sunday morning -Also on Hd video.
> 
> 
> A tram had already visited bull st early ,just to test all was Ok and Cleaners were there making sure to stop was ready for the event.
> ...


----------



## austrian (Nov 15, 2006)

Pretty. How many people do fit into these?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

3P is pretty expensive for a one way ticket?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

austrian said:


> Pretty. How many people do fit into these?


210 people per car - 54 seats + 156 standing


----------



## ellbrown (Mar 13, 2010)

Cash fares here http://nxbus.co.uk/the-metro/ticket...George%27s&metro[submit]=SEARCH#service_fares

It might be possible to buy tickets at a travel shop at New Street Station.

More ticket info here http://nxbus.co.uk/the-metro/tickets-prices/

Here's a photo I took today on Bull Street of tram no 35: Angus Adams.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> Apparently, the grey poles on the ends of the Bull St, and now Corporation Street tram stops are for CCTV and video screens. they've had and extra length of pipe added to them!
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

And more:



ellbrown said:


> No barriers (excluding the ones for the new Snow Hill tram stop) at the end of the grass track (as the line is now open).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on city centre extension:



metrogogo said:


> CCTV cameras have been installed on the Bull St tram stop, the cameras at the Colmore Gate end cover the outbound platform, and the cameras at the Minories end cover the inbound platform.
> 
> Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice photos of night tram:



Bureau des etrangers said:


> Last nights photography attempt with new camera, hope you all like....


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Striking new Blue livery gives a new look to Birmingham's trams.


New Look for Birmingham's Trams by metrogogo, on Flickr


New Look for Birmingham's Trams by metrogogo, on Flickr


New Look for Birmingham's Trams by metrogogo, on Flickr


New Look for Birmingham's Trams by metrogogo, on Flickr


New Look for Birmingham's Trams by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

https://vimeo.com/281236770


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Mega update from the Westside Tramway Extension starting on Centenary square with the installation of kerbstones on each side of the tramway route.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Concrete base for the bus stop Shelter.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

On Easy Row Subway we can see half the road surface and subsoil have been removed this side of the subway abutment.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Re-bar to the ends of the abutment walls for strengthening works.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

On to paradise Street with several sections of concrete sub bases have been laid for the floating track bed.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Looks like work on Victoria Square will continue with the result of linking into the Paradise Street works.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Work on Pinfold Street to for the floating track bed continues apace.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

On Stephenson Street fencing is being erected for enabling works to link in with the old and new tram lines.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Strengthening works have begun on the former Easy Row subway in Paradise Street, the steel reinforcements to the retaining walls and abutments will carry the weight of the road and tramway above.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

On Paradise street and part of Victoria Square, the concrete sub-base is complete along with drainage works.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr 



Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Tamping the last section of concrete to be poured for the sub-base.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Shuttering and re-bar that will house the floating track slab.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

On Pinfold and Stephenson Streets the road surface has been removed partly revealing the headshunt track.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

A look back to August 2015 with ongoing work to the headshunt.


Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr 

And a reminder of what the trams will look like when the extension is operational.


Tram to Grand Central by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

A few high observation shots of enabling works for the High Speed 2 railway from London to Birmingham.


High Speed 2 Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


High Speed 2 Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


High Speed 2 Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


High Speed 2 Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


High Speed 2 Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*Moor Street Railway Station Birmingham*


West Midlands Railway Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


West Midlands Railway by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham West Midlands Railway by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*P0LAR EXPRESS*


Polar Express aka 4965 Rood Ashton Hall by metrogogo, on Flickr


68012 And 4965 Rood Ashton Hall by metrogogo, on Flickr


Polar Express Class 47 No. 47773 by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for all your updates Metrogogo. Some awesome photo's of Birmingham public transport. :cheers:


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

*BIRMINGHAM Buses *


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*Cyrille's Tram*

West Bromwich Albion footballing legend Cyrille Regis who sadly died in January 2018 has been honoured with a tram named after him, the legend on the tram reads Cyrille Regis MBE 1958-2018 along with a silhouette image of Cyrille celebrating scoring a goal.


West Midlands Metro No 31 Cyrille Regis MBE by metrogogo, on Flickr


West Midlands Metro No 31 Cyrille Regis MBE by metrogogo, on Flickr


West Midlands Metro No 31 Cyrille Regis MBE by metrogogo, on Flickr


West Midlands Metro No 31 Cyrille Regis MBE by metrogogo, on Flickr


West Midlands Metro No 31 Cyrille Regis MBE by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

cross-post from UK forum



aqeembayor said:


> *A range of improvements are being made to trains on the Cross City line
> *
> https://www.westmidlandsrailway.co.uk/about-us/news-desk/range-improvements-are-being-made-trains-cross-city-line


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Brum X said:


> *BIRMINGHAM Buses *


I don't like these buses with different livery. IMO all city buses should have a unique livery like in London.


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks as though both tram lines on Paradise Street and part of Victoria Square have had the final concrete pour, this paves the way for block/granite paving around the tram stop and asphalt pour to the rest of the laid tracks, 3 trees have been planted at the Suffolk Street end.


Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr 


Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Preparations for the track installation along Pinfold Street.


Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Looking down the inbound track from Victoria Square.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr 

Outbound track with tram detection loops just visible.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Pinfold Street as seen waterproofing work carried out along with the installation of sound and vibration absorbing plates.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Track works curving round into Stephenson Street.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

And finally, finishing off the frontage to the former Supercuts hair salon, the fire engine was damping down after a fire at the tanning shop on Pinfold Street.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Due to the close proximity of buildings floating track mats are being instaled along Pinfold Street, just one of the measures to reduce noise and vibrations.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

The first rail vehicles are in use on Paradise Street, compromising a road/rail excavator and a two-axle low sided mineral wagon, this will facilitate the backfilling of the groundworks prior to kerb and pavement laying.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Further anti-sound and vibration measures along the tramway infrastructure.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Backfilling of the outbound tram stop.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Backfilling around the Town Hall.


Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Birmingham's Buses.


Flight of the Seagull by metrogogo, on Flickr


National Express No 4975 (SN64 OCW) Demi-leigh by metrogogo, on Flickr


West Midlands Bus No 4494 (BJ03 EXC) by metrogogo, on Flickr


Buses Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Buses Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Multi Purpose Vehicle by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## BlackCountryAl (May 16, 2013)

SJ4LIFE said:


> Birmingham was once great now its basically mini pakistan


Germans nationalists used to say this about Jewish migrants.


----------



## DBadger (Mar 27, 2012)

*Dudley Interchange - Dudley*

Dudley is one of the boroughs that make up the WMCA, basically "Greater Birmingham" in all but name. It serves a metropolitan borough of about 300,000 people. The current bus station is the larger of two main bus stations in the borough, the other being at Merry Hill shopping centre.

Dudley Interchange will serve conventional bus routes, but is also designed to serve the future *West Midlands Metro* tram line from Birmingham city centre to Brierley Hill (Merry Hill), and future *Sprint* bus rapid transit services.










Birmingham Post









New Civil Engineer









Express and Star


The bus station this will replace:









Express and Star



The tram line itself has just got funding.

It joins up several transport hubs:

- Wednesbury Town
Wednesbury bus station. Here the line joins the main Metro line from Wolverhampton to Birmingham.

- Dudley Port
Interchange with the railway from Wolverhampton to Birmingham (separate line to the Metro)

- Dudley Town
Potential future railway station.

- Dudley Interchange
See above.

- Merry Hill Bus Station
A large bus station serving Brierley Hill and South Dudley.

- Brierley Hill Railway Station
Potential future railway station.


Line shown in red.









New Civil Engineer


----------



## BlackCountryAl (May 16, 2013)

What Fox News and Donald Trump say about Birmingham are in no way a true representation of reality. Those bleating "fake news" are the ones spreading it.

Stick to the US forum.


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

Trams are a great development, and a heavy rail metro from Birmingham to Wolverhampton would be awesome when the tram-inspired development inevitably creates for more public transport capacity.

At that point, the network could evolve to an integrated system of metro lines (as the trunk) and tram lines (as feeders and branches).

I never loved BRTs because most of the time they end up appearing as nothing more than a re-badged bus service. The Tracline 65 was exciting for the time, but that was when the car was a lot more popular.


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Buses and trams around Birmingham.


National Express West Midlands Alexander Dennis Enviro400 4905 (BX13 JWE) Tiah-Joy by metrogogo, on Flickr


Breakdown and Recovery by metrogogo, on Flickr


National Express West Midlands 6116 (SN15 LGC) Neve by metrogogo, on Flickr


Buses around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Green Bus Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Arriving and Departing by metrogogo, on Flickr


Modern Trams in the Old City by metrogogo, on Flickr

DON'T WORRY BE HAPPY! by metrogogo, on Flickr


City Streets by metrogogo, on Flickr


Buses and Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

These are some photos of 1st generation trams - 


























remain

These were the routes of old very large tram network

1	Steelhouse Lane - Aston Cross - Gravelly Hill - Stockland Green
2	Steelhouse Lane - Aston Cross - Gravelly Hill - Erdington (Chester Rd.)
3	Martineau St. - Aston Six Ways - Witton
3X	Martineau St. - Aston Cross - Witton
4	Hill St. - Bradford St. - Stratford Rd. - Stoney Lane
5	Lozells - Aston Six Ways - Gravelly Hill
6	Martineau St. - Aston Six Ways - Perry Barr
8	Martineau St. - Coleshill St. - Saltley - Alum Rock
9	Martineau St. - Coleshill St. - Saltley - Ward End
10	Martineau St. - Coleshill St. - Saltley - Ward End - Washwood Heat Rd.
11	Albert St. - Fazeley St. - Bordesley Green
12	Albert St. - Deritend High St. - Coventry Rd. - Bordesley Green
13	Dale End - Deritend High St. - Coventry Rd. - Small Heath
14	Station St. - Deritend High St. - Coventry Rd. - Small Heath
15	Dale End - Deritend High St. - Coventry Rd. - Small Heath - Hay Mills - South Yardley
16	Station St. - Deritend High St. - Coventry Rd. - Small Heath - Hay Mills - South Yardley
17	Dale End - Deritend High St. - Stratford Rd. - Springfield - Hall Green - City Boundary
18	Station St. - Bradford St. - Stratford Rd. - Springfield - Hall Green - City Boundary
19	Dale End - Deritend High St. - Stratford Rd. - Showell Green Lane
20	Station St. - Bradford St. - Stratford Rd. - Showell Green Lane
21	Station St. - Bradford St. - Stratford Rd. - Springfield (College Rd.)
22	Hill St. - Deritend High St. - Coventry Rd. - Bolton Rd.
23	Colmore Row - Hockley - Soho Rd. - Handsworth (Birmingham Rd.)
24	Colmore Row - Wheeler St. - Lozells - Colmore Row [Loop, Counterclockwise]
25	Colmore Row - Lozells - Wheeler St. - Colmore Row [Loop, Clockwise]
26	Colmore Row - Hockley - Oxhill Rd.
27	Colmore Row - Hockley - Handsworth (Soho Rd.)
28	Colmore Row - Hockley - Soho Rd. - Handsworth (New Inns)
29	Edmund St. - Spring Hill - Dudley Rd. - Cape Hill - Bearwood
30	Edmund St. - Spring Hill - Dudley Rd. - Cape Hill
31	Edmund St. - Spring Hill - Heath St. - Soho
32	Edmund St. - Jewellery Quarter - Lodge Rd. - Foundry Rd.
33	Navigation St. - Bath Row - Icknield Port Rd. - Ladywood
34	Navigation St. - Bath Row - Hagley Rd. - Bearwood
35	Navigation St. - Bristol St. - Bristol Rd. - Selly Oak
36	Navigation St. - Bristol St. - Bristol Rd. - Pershore Rd. - Cotteridge
37	Navigation St. - Hurst St. - Sherlock St. - Cannon Hill Park
38	Hill St. - Hurst St. - Sherlock St. - Park Rd. - Moseley - Kings Heath
39	Hill St. - Hurst St. - Sherlock St. - Park Rd. - Moseley - Kings Heath - Alcester Lanes End
40	Hill St. - Hurst St. - Leopold St.. - Mosely Rd. - Moseley - Kings Heath
41	Navigation St. - Hurst St. - Leopold St.. - Mosely Rd. - Moseley Rd. Depot
42	Dale End - Bradford St. - Moseley Rd. - Moseley - Kings Heath - Alcester Lanes End
43	Dale End - Bradford St. - Moseley Rd. - Moseley - Station Rd.
44	Dale End - Deritend High St. - Stratford Rd. - Warwick Rd. - Tyseley - Acocks Green
45	Dale End - Deritend High St. - Stratford Rd. - Sparkbrook
46	Navigation St. - Bristol St. - Bristol Rd. - Pershore Rd. - Stirchley
47	Hill St. - Hurst St. - Leopold St.. - Mosely Rd. - Moseley - Station Rd.
48	Dale End - Bradford St. - Moseley Rd. - Moseley - Kings Heath
49	Hill St. - Hurst St. - Sherlock St. - Park Rd.
50	Dale End - Bradford St. - Moseley Rd. - - Moseley Rd. Depot
51	Hill St. - Hurst St. - Leopold St.. - Mosely Rd. - Moseley - Kings Heath - Alcester Lanes End
52	Hill St. - Hurst St. - Sherlock St. - Park Rd. - Moseley - Station Rd.
53	Navigation St. - Bristol St. - Bristol Rd. - Pershore Rd. - Ten Acres
54	Navigation St. - Bristol St. - Bristol Rd. - Pebble Mill Rd.
55	Edmund St. - Spring Hill - Dudley Rd./Grove Lane
56	Dale End - Deritend High St. - Coventry Rd. - Small Heath - Hay Mills
57	Station St. - Deritend High St. - Coventry Rd. - Small Heath - Hay Mills
58	Dale End - Deritend High St. - Bradford St. - Stratford Rd. - Stoney Lane
63	Steelhouse Lane - Aston Cross - Gravelly Hill - Tyburn Rd. - Fort Dunlop
64	Steelhouse Lane - Aston Cross - Gravelly Hill - Erdington (High St.)
65	Hill St. - Hurst St. - Leopold St.. - Mosely Rd. - Moseley
66	Hill St. - Hurst St. - Sherlock St. - Park Rd. - Moseley
67	Dale End - Bradford St. - Moseley Rd. - Moseley
69	Navigation St. - Bristol St. - Bristol Rd. - North Field
70	Navigation St. - Bristol St. - Bristol Rd. - North Field - Longbridge - Rednal
71	Navigation St. - Bristol St. - Bristol Rd. - North Field - Longbridge - Rubery
72	Navigation St. - Bristol St. - Bristol Rd. - North Field - Longbridge
73	Colmore Row - Hockley - Soho Rd. - Handsworth - West Bromwich - Carters Green
74	Colmore Row - Hockley - Soho Rd. - Handsworth - West Bromwich - Carters Green - Great Bridge - Dudley
75	Colmore Row - Hockley - Soho Rd. - Handsworth - West Bromwich - Carters Green - Wednesbury
76	Colmore Row - Hockley - Soho Rd. - Handsworth - West Bromwich - Carters Green - Great Bridge
77	Colmore Row - Hockley - Soho Rd. - Handsworth - West Bromwich
78	Steelhouse Lane - Aston Cross - Gravelly Hill - Stockland Green - Short Heath
79	Steelhouse Lane - Aston Cross - Gravelly Hill - Tyburn Rd. - Chester Rd.
80	Edmund St. - Spring Hill - Dudley Rd. - Cape Hill - Smethwick
82	Dale End - Deritend High St. - Stratford Rd. - Springfield - Hall Green (Highfield Rd.)
83	Station St. - Bradford St. - Stratford Rd. - Springfield - Hall Green (Highfield Rd.)
84	Albert St. - Deritend High St. - Coventry Rd. - Bordesley Green - Stechford
85	Edmund St. - Spring Hill - Dudley Rd. - Cape Hill - Smethwick - West Smethwick
86	Edmund St. - Spring Hill - Dudley Rd. - Cape Hill - Smethwick - West Smethwick - Oldbury
87	Edmund St. - Spring Hill - Dudley Rd. - Cape Hill - Smethwick - West Smethwick - Oldbury - Dudley
88	Cape Hill - Smethwick - West Smethwick
89	Dale End - Deritend High St. - Stratford Rd. - Springfield (College Rd.)
90	Albert St. - Fazeley St. - Bordesley Green - Stechford
91	Dale End - Deritend High St. - Stratford Rd. - Warwick Rd. - Tyseley

Click the link for a map

http://tundria.com/trams/GBR/Birmingham-1930.php


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | UC by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | UC by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | UC by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Tram heads past Birmingham Town Hall on first test of West Midlands Metro line*"

https://www.expressandstar.com/news...ll-on-first-test-of-west-midlands-metro-line/


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Photo update with a look at the erection of street lighting poles and the Centenary Square tram stop.


Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Something I might have missed - the "West Midlands" branded buses - is this similar to Lothian buses in Edinburgh where they are council owned, or is it more like the franchise system used in London? Either way, it's great to see some unified branding!


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension phase 2 is now open :cheers:


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Phase 3 of the Westside Metro extension in Birmingham City Centre is now well and truly under construction and will terminate at Edgbaston, Hagley Road.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Good stuff! It actually looks like a good expansion if they get the "under development" lines up and running.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Brum X Plane Crazy TUBE goes Metro crazy


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Worcestershire Parkway railway station, just south of the Birmingham region, will open on 2020.02.23.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-51480333


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ newly opened station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:WorcsParkwayInterior.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:WorcsParkwayPlatform.jpg

more photos here: https://busandtrainuser.com/2020/02/23/worcestershire-parkway-opens/


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Latest photos from around Victoria Square.


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

The location of the Iron Man Sculpture.

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 2 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Work carries on along the route of the Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension.


Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr



Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Utility divergence works due to start on Monday that signals the start of work on the Eastside tramway extension.


 https://metroalliance.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/Notice-of-Works-0520BEE.pdf


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

A look along the under-construction Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension from the terminus at 54 Hagley Road through the 5-ways underpass to Broad Street.

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
First section of the outbound track hits Hagley Road.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Probably has many as a thousand sleepers are stored on the recently completed 5-ways underpass which suggest a lot of track laying is about to get underway.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
And finaly we reach 100 Broad Street and the proposed 61 storey residential tower.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
100 Broad Street.
100 Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Track layout.
Broad St by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Photo Update, leaving 5-ways underpass and heading down Broad Street to the Hyatt-regency Hotel.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
 by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/2j5dJDYBirmingham
 by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flick


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

A look around the terminus at 54 Hagley Road.
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

BIRMINGHAM

From Out of the Darkness by metrogogo, on Flickr

P1120691 by metrogogo, on Flickr

Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*TRAM TRACKS and TRAM STOPS












Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

The next 2 images show the location of the 5-ways tram stop.

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Note the concrete foundations for the outbound platform.

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

More tram tracks.

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr*
Location of the Brindley Place Tram Stop.











Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr










► Show Full Signature

metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM on the URBAN PHOTO THREAD: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/sho*


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C*
5-ways underpass awaits its final tarmac layer and the recently laid tramway track will soon have a second concrete pour.

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Tramway Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Westside Tramway Extension. by metrogogo, on Flickr






metrogogo


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

A few images of the recent big concrete pour.

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | Phase 3 | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr



















► Show Full Signature

metrogogo

*BIRMINGHAM on the URBAN PHOTO THREAD: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/*


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Good to see the progress. Will be nice to visit Birmingham again in the future to see how things are going (and get some shopping done).


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*BIRMINGHAM*
Hagley Road photo update.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Reposted from the phase 2 thread. 

Good to see MMA workers are back in numbers at the Broad Street, Bridge Street and Centenary Square junction.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*BIRMINGHAM*
 Latest images from Broad Street. 
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/ by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham City Centre Metro Extension | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr 





► Show Full Signature

metrogogo


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*BIRMINGHAM*
Some of the work seen at the top end of Broad Street is the final concrete pour to the traction pole foundations.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Work pauses temporarily to allow concrete mixers to swap over during the second concrete pour around the Brindley Place Tram Stop.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Shuttering carpenters busy fabricating and installing the woodwork required for third and final concrete pour to the grooved rails.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension.

A look at progress with tram stop platforms and pedestrian crossings. Part 1.

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Part 2.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*BIRMINGHAM'S TRAMS
Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Blue Trams by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Centenary Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Trams Around Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr*


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Photo update.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Part 2.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*BIRMINGHAM*
Vehicle restrictions on Gas and Berkley Street have been lifted, allowing vehicles to access Broad Street in one loop, a fenced-off walkway has been set out along the recently tarmacked-over section of the tramway and new grooved tramway rails have been installed alongside Symphony Hall.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extention Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extention Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extention Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extention Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extention Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extention Works by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extention Works by metrogogo, on Flickr






metrogogo


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*BIRMINGHAM*
The heavy-duty hoardings around the rail tie in area have been replaced by a lighter see-thru mesh type hoarding making it much easier to observe the work going on.
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr

Taxi bay.
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr
Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

New work includes tram stop platforms, splitter islands, paving and the erection of traction poles for supporting the overhead wires, it's also good to see a big rise in the footfall along Broad Street which also includes businessmen for the first time since lockdown began, also in the news is the reopening of the Hyatt-regency and Marriott Hotels.

Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

And finally the last shot is from the first level of Morrisons multi story carpark.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

Photo update from Hagley Road and Broad Street.
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr
Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Class 730 EMU for Birmingham’s Cross-City Line revealed


UK: One of the Bombardier Transportation Class 730 Aventra electric multiple-units which West Midlands Trains has ordered for its Cross-City Line services through Birmingham has been unveiled at the manufacturer's Derby factory. 'Designed and built in Derby they really are made in the ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

State of play between Brinley Place and Centenary Square Tram Stops.

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

*BIRMINGHAM WESTSIDE TRAMWAY EXTENSION*

A big photo update from around the tram terminus on Hagley Road where preparations for the first concrete pour of the track slab are well advanced particularly outside Morrisons.

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Westside Metro Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## metrogogo (Mar 19, 2007)

In pictures the state of play in and around Curzon Street HS2 Railway Station Birmingham.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Park and Moor Streets
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Utility divergence work to the side of Moor Street Railway Station.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Utility divergence work to the side of Moor Street Railway Station.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Park Street, the location of the station square will be on the left and the entrance into the new station is on the right.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
Class 350 heading into New Street Station having just passed over Proof House Junction.
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr
Proof House Junction Tracks
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
New Canal Street.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

Demolition of the Eagle and Tun P/H made fomous by UB40.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

Utility works on New Canal Street.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

Excavations to the rear of the original Curzon Street Railway Station.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr

The storing of pipes for the supply of gas and water.
Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr

Utility works on Moor Street Queensway.
High Speed 2 at Curzon Street by metrogogo, on Flickr






metrogogo


----------

